# Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

not my first pick of wheel but worth sharing...










_Modified by ProjectA3 at 11:36 AM 7/1/2006_


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels (ProjectA3)*

That looks pretty good, coming from someone who doesn't normally go for the bling-bling look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels (ProjectA3)*

For some reason they look kinda small, it might be the angle of the photo.


----------



## RS666 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels (sirAQUAMAN64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirAQUAMAN64* »_That looks pretty good, coming from someone who doesn't normally go for the bling-bling look. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## vandy1997 (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels (ProjectA3)*

Does anybody know the model of these Gianelle 22" wheels? They seem to be a 6 spoke model, but I cannot find this particular model. Also, is there a website for Gianelle (the manufacturer of these wheels)?


----------



## Imola Yellow 20AEGTI (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels (ProjectA3)*

Not really a fan of those wheels on there. I've seen another Q7 with 22" wheels that were made by Champion Motorsport and they were a simple five spoke with a bit of a darker color and in my opinion they looked better, not so much bling.


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels (Imola Yellow 20AEGTI)*

can i get a barf bag hurry are those the pimp my ride edition lol why why would u do that to a Q7


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 on 22" Gianelle wheels (Audifollow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audifollow* »_can i get a barf bag hurry are those the pimp my ride edition lol why why would u do that to a Q7









Because here in Scottsdale, AZ the bigger the bling the bigger the sale. people love this stuff out here. odd i know


----------



## seeyanever (Sep 12, 2006)

very very nice


----------

